# Scary Candy Bowl



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*I could not find any scary Halloween candy bowls so I made this one. It is a red planter, 140 eyeballs, and HOT BLOOD STIX for the gore.*


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

140 eyeballs?!? That's awesome! ...looks good.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

looks great... are you going to put anything around the top edge?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Absolutely unique, cannot wait to hear how well it is received! Great job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Eye love it!!!!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Headless said:


> Eye love it!!!!!


LOL...that's funny.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

scaryjak said:


> looks great... are you going to put anything around the top edge?


*I have been thinking of a few ways of doing the rim. One way is skulls faces all around the rim. The other way is to put larger green monster reptile eyes around the rim. The green eyes I would have to make from scratch. I am working on other big projects for this year so I will come back to this after Oct. 31st this year. *


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty

And ain't nobody gonna get away with sneaking some candy outta that bowl:jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Look at it...just look at it...LOOK AT IT!

Nice!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

It's like the eyes keeping following me around the room! 

Good job, a very nice and unique piece!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's too cool. I love it.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been playing around with different ideas for a candy bowl, and you did I good job. Superb job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

eye'm impressed!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Eye see you have been busy. You Vision is unique. Truly no one will say your bowl is a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really am liking this, very unique!


----------

